# Disabling ESP Solution



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

For the V6, there appears to be a cure for turning off the ESP facility but leaving the ABS functional..
Disabling ESP on the V6 via VCDS coding

The ESP bit in the ECU controller 03 (ABS) is:
Soft
Code
ESP Bit
V
Original: 23049 = 101101000001001 ABS/ESP/EDL
-2048 = 100000000000 (ESP Bit)
New: 21001 = 101001000001001 ABS/EDL (no more ESP)

To perform it:
VCDS -> Coding -> 07 Login 40168
Coding 11 -> Enter 21001 in place of 23049 and "Do it" button

This coding may also apply to the 1.8 is somebody wants to try it.
Steve


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Why on earth would you want to turn off your ESP?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

kasandrich said:


> Why on earth would you want to turn off your ESP?


So you can drive the car how you want to, and not how audi would like you to


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

kasandrich said:


> Why on earth would you want to turn off your ESP?


Under harsh driving conditions the ESP can activate and put you into limp mode or cut power.
Its not for everyone to turn the ESP off but a help for peeps on the track or strip.
Steve


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

Does this turn off the ESP fully or does it do the same as pushing the ESP button on the dash?

Haz

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456581,0.135831


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hazza said:


> Does this turn off the ESP fully or does it do the same as pushing the ESP button on the dash?
> 
> Haz
> 
> ...


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry for me being dumb, so are u saying it completely disables ESP ? Because I always turn my ESP off when I get in the car but it's not 100% off. U still get some restriction. An does the ESP light always stay on? Sorry for the q's it's just I am so hoping it does what I think it does.

Haz

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456768,0.136275


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hazza said:


> Sorry for me being dumb, so are u saying it completely disables ESP ? Because I always turn my ESP off when I get in the car but it's not 100% off. U still get some restriction. An does the ESP light always stay on? Sorry for the q's it's just I am so hoping it does what I think it does.
> 
> Haz
> 
> ...


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Good one Steve, that is something I have been wanting to look into 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

frakay100 said:


> Good one Steve, that is something I have been wanting to look into 8)


Pretty sure the ME7 ABS code is the same across both models, but until someone looks into it and tries the fix, who knows.
Sometimes us V6ers have some useful titbits of info.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

I havent got ESP anyway.....just the way I like it!!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Credit where it is due good info Stevie now somebody with a 225 do it puleaaseee :wink:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> kasandrich said:
> 
> 
> > Why on earth would you want to turn off your ESP?
> ...


On a track or strip I can understand, or even turning it off temporarily with a button on the dash, but turning it off permanently for road use would seem a bit OTT.

Or are we basically saying that the TT ESP system is over zealous and could do with taming a bit?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont say this oftern but.......
STEVE I ******* LOVE YOU!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> I dont say this oftern but.......
> STEVE I ******* LOVE YOU!


Its all about sharing the luv..  
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I will give it a bash on the TT before it goes onto the rollers - See what happens 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > I dont say this oftern but.......
> ...


Easy tiger! I will get this done on mine.................. when its running :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pretty sure it should work on the 1.8, so its a win win.
Anything to help you boys keep up..  
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Pretty sure it should work on the 1.8, so its a win win.
> Anything to help you boys keep up..
> Steve


I presume with that fighting talk we wll see your round combe at 1 min laps next weekend then?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure it should work on the 1.8, so its a win win.
> ...


Can't commit to ADI as i have family commitments.
Steve


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Good excuse. I belive you. See you at the RR then mate!


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

has anyone tried this on a 1.8 yet? i am not getting the same soft code.










im getting 0022544


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

http://********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=244779

Motorguru has


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Can someone do a step by step fools guide how this is done using Vag Com puleaaassseeee :-* :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Disabling ESP..

Connect your lead via your PC, then go through the following options..
Soft
Code
ESP Bit
V
Original: 23049 = 101101000001001 ABS/ESP/EDL
-2048 = 100000000000 (ESP Bit)
New: 21001 = 101001000001001 ABS/EDL (no more ESP)

To perform it:
VCDS -> Coding -> 07 Login 40168
Coding 11 -> Enter 21001 in place of 23049 and "Do it" button

The ESP dash light should now always be off and this function is permanently disabled.
Steve


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Disabling ESP..
> 
> Connect your lead via your PC, then go through the following options..
> Soft
> ...


Does it matter what vcds u use? On my vcds I dont get options like that!!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456575,0.135925


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Not sure if there are different versions of VCDS.
Steve


----------



## hazza (Apr 16, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Not sure if there are different versions of VCDS.
> Steve


Well when I go on to vcds I click on "select module controller"

Then click on "ABS CONTROLLER" an I get soft code 022544???

Any1 any advice? Or am I totally doing it wrong?

Haz

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.456375,0.136144


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hazza said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if there are different versions of VCDS.
> > Steve


Well when I go on to vcds I click on "select module controller"

Then click on "ABS CONTROLLER" an I get soft code 022544???

Any1 any advice? Or am I totally doing it wrong?

Haz

I think that if that code comes up, then this option is not available to you as your ABS software may be a different version.
Steve


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> I havent got ESP anyway.....just the way I like it!!


+1 8) Holla!


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Dash button ESP is an ornament.
> Steve


I always use the button to turn off my ESP whenever I'm driving. It does seem to disengage at least some part of the stability program. I think I can tell a difference (but I've fooled myself before) . . . so Steve, what is it that pressing the button is not doing that the code change accomplishes? I believe you, I just want to understand . . . and I'm sqeamish . . . actually changing code language is something I'm not certain I'm brave enough to consider doing (and certainly am not knowledgeable . . . yet . . . to do). Thanks!


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Vrroom said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Dash button ESP is an ornament.
> ...


As far as I am aware the button on the Dash backs off the esp, about 50-70 percent, but if your being silly you can still make the light flash, and it cuts back in. Using vagcom, when you turn it off, your traction control and stability control are completely turned off. Allowing you to spin the wheels and put the car into a slide without the interfering and cutting the power and applying the brakes to bring the car under control. However it leaves the ABS on.


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a look at doing this today on my V6 - but my ABS module is an MK60 and gives a code of 22548 instead of the one mentioned in the first post.

Is it a simple matter of subtracting 2048 from 22548 = 20500 for the new code? Or is there something else?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yep, try the subtracting.
Doesn't seem to work for all.
Steve


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok so I hit 'DO IT' and it seems to have taken - am I supposed to get a confirmation or anything?! How else am I supposed to know it has accepted the recode - drive it like a banshee to see if ESP kicks in!?

Alos regarding the launch control - do I still need to hit the ESP button before this mode enables or do I just hold the brake and press the accelerator?

**EDIT** Ok so I guess this hasn't coded properly since I just coded in auto locking, alarm sound on arm etc and it has changed the soft. Coding to the new code, but ABS hasn't changed after the recode :?

Anyone successfully recoded their MK60 ABS to disable ESP with the same code as I have above (22548) ? All tips welcome!


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

My soft coding is: 0022548
My VAG number is: 8N0 907 379 K
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK60 0102

Still no luck with any other codes mentioned..

Nobody else attempted this with the same soft coding as me?!

This might be one for VWvortex, they seem to be more adventurous over in the States!


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

**BUMP**

Anyone had any success with disabling with my above module soft coding?!


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

Found this interesting post on a TDI forum regarding the MK60 ABS module that someone is also having difficulty finding correct codes to disable it (not the same as mine either)

I did figure out that if you unplug a "yaw" sensor it disables the real ESP and the ASR (traction control part of it). Cool thing is that as when you plug it back in the light goes right off. It doesn't store a code or anything. That and when you unplug the ESP switch it doesn't mess anything up. MEANING I'm off to unplug my ESP (leaving it's plug hang) and splice the esp switch into the yaw sensor wiring so when I hit the switch it truly disables everything and not traction control only. The only hiccup I've found is it that the ESP switch is a momentary switch so you have to get another switch that isn't (Like the defrost or I found a foglight switch from an Audi on ebay that fits the same slot). You have to switch faces of the switch and do some minor mod to the tabs. I haven't done it yet but this is what I've figured out and plan and do. Wish me luck

This might be a viable option - disable a YAW sensor and/or wire in a simple switch on it so it is possible to _really_ disable the ESP via a switch. Hoping that won't affect the ABS though, would like to keep that, but turn everything else off.

Can anyone confirm this? Might give it a try tomorrow..


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Been wanting to do this but my code is different


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

When i had my tracking done they didnt do a reset on the sensors and the ESP light stayed on, and i could spin the wheels up..... so isnt it an option to just unplug a steering sensor?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

As if by magic... see here

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=558849&start=60


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> As if by magic... see here
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=558849&start=60


Interesting 

I assume the warning light will be on though, and that's the nice thing about the potential softcode change.. it stays off.

I tried on mine with VCDS, but it didn't work.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

yeah but if its on a switch, then its only going to throw the light when its off, which is a good reminder tbh


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> yeah but if its on a switch, then its only going to throw the light when its off, which is a good reminder tbh


True


----------

